# small "x" or big "X"



## karinquiterio (Sep 15, 2015)

Does it matter if the "x" for the placeholders in ICD-10 is large or small?


----------



## lgardner (Sep 15, 2015)

karinquiterio said:


> Does it matter if the "x" for the placeholders in ICD-10 is large or small?



I've been told that the "x" placeholder can be upper or lower case...it doesn't matter.


----------



## CatchTheWind (Sep 17, 2015)

That's also what I learned in the course I took.  In fact, none of the letters in ICD-10 codes are case-specific.


----------



## scarney (Sep 17, 2015)

While it may be true that ICD10 is not case sensitive, I would caution the use of lowercase in your practice management or EHR. Some PM and EHR will not accept lowercase; or lowercase can cause problems with proper recognition of code. My recommendation, use uppercase to avoid any potential problems with free form entry. Sue Carney, CPC, CMPA, AHIMIA Certified ICD10 Trainer.


----------

